# Symptom free BFP?



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

I am on Day 10 of the 2WW. Initially I had tender (.)(.) and some light cramps but these have all but disappeared. I had FET and all the FET diaires I've read which resulted in BFP's the women had cramping, sore/tender (.)(.), implantation signs (spotting, discharge). I am sick with anxiety now. Is it possible to get a BFP with no symptoms at all? Has anyone out there experienced this?

I hope someone can ease my worried mind!

Thanks,

C


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Hi hun.Just wanted to give you a big hug   . I too am on my dreaded 2ww,so I know the anxieties you must be feeling.Everyone on here has been so supportive,try and stay positive flower,it aint over til its over.I was getting myself all worked up today reading peoples 2ww diaries,then posted as I felt so down and tearful,they reassured me that not every woman gets "signs" not everyone gets implantation bleeding,its a very individual thing.And the little ones can inbed anything between 5 and 12 days post conception ( add how old embies were prior to transfer aswell). Try and relax,believev me I know its easier said than done.I wish you all the best,and am sending you lots of baby dust and sticky vibes!!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I too have had no feelings what so every and am just waiting for a twinge twich any thing , its the hardest thing to do but the most important thing is to stay positive , I thing being IVF we are awhere of evey move we make , and a normal Pregnant person (how erver that happens its beyond me how any one can get pregnant Au natural)  would not be feeling any different only 2 week in .

Stay positive 

and good luck  and most of remember YOU have done every thing possible to make this work and the rest is in the hand of God  or in my case Mr Taranisii at my clinic who i thing really Is God

Nico


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Cat,

Our BFP symptoms were only some light cramping on occasion. We thought AF was coming. No sore (.)(.) or implantation bleeding for us. I'd convinced myself it hadn't worked. You really can't tell and it's hard to stop yourself analysing every symptoms that does or doesn't show itself.

Not long till test day and I wish you the best of luck.

Cheers

MP


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi I'm on day 10 today of 2ww and I did a 10mui test this morning negative!

Yes I know it's early but....

Ni symptoms except yesterday a little craming and a litle discharge but I mean little

Dawn


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

mp said:


> Hi Cat,
> 
> Our BFP symptoms were only some light cramping on occasion. We thought AF was coming. No sore (.)(.) or implantation bleeding for us. I'd convinced myself it hadn't worked. You really can't tell and it's hard to stop yourself analysing every symptoms that does or doesn't show itself.
> 
> ...


MP I could  you, but your DW might be a bit cross!!  This is the thing I've been most hung up on for the last few days. On my last cycle my (.)(.) killed me all the way from Cyclogest start to end of tx this time nothing at all!  So I am chuffed to bits to read this news about your DW!!  on your 

Dawn Hun, Day10 is way to early hun! They could still be implanting as late as Day 10. Keep away from the pee sticks hun, keep  and test again on test day.

Take Care

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied. I do feel better knowing it is possible to be symptom free! Dawn, I agree with Amanda, day 10 is too early so the result doesn't mean anything. Hang in there! Gogo, good luck and thanks for your kind thoughts - it is good knowing others can relate to my situation, Nico67 - I have heard of your Doc Mr.Taranisi and he's meant to be brilliant! MP thanks cos this has shown that FET can have the desired result symptom free and good luck Amanda also.

Actually today I have had a headache and very light AF signs. I hate how this could mean either way. It is muggy out so headache could be the weather. I'm actually the opposite of most people where I don't want to take the test as I can't bear another disappointment - I would rather just wait and see if AF shows. However, I know on Wed I will make myself do it. 

Good luck to all in same boat!

C


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

for Wednesday Catt

Axxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

All the best for you catt , it aint over yet by a long shot,be       , and I really really hope you get that BIG FAT .Heres lots of baby dust and wishing you all that you hope for       .

p.s my little ticker timer keeps disapearing off the bottom of the screen


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Catt

I'm getting a bit anxious too as not got any symptoms other than a few fleeting moments (one dizzy spell and tiredness).  I want some!!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi I have 2 sleeps to go until my blood test on thursday and i have no symtoms still i have had the very wee tiny af feeling  a few times but it passes very quickly, my (.) (.) are normal my sleep is normal if any thing i have more energy than normal but then i usually work and i'm doing nothing.

I am hoping that as we are all diferent then no news is good news

good luck to you all

nico


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nico


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I'm sorry to gatecrash  

I have had IUI this cycle. I downregged using synarel and had 150iu with menopur. 

I am now on 2ww and have not had one single symptom!! I had also given up hope but am so glad to have read this thread!!

I hope we all get symptom free BFP's!!

Love and Babydust
Saila


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I'm still symptom free too!   Not a sniff of anything at all!  My (.)(.) are black and blue from prodding but not hurting a jot!   I haven't even got the AF pains from Cyclogest anymore - how's that then??

Ah well folks let's hope it's a good sign eh?! 

Axxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Any of you symptom free girls got any symptoms yet?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nope   How about you Hun?

Axxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

me neither and i test tomorrow 

i promise i will let you know what the out come is 

oh one weird one my morning wee smells like suggar puffs (i dont eat sugar puffs ) i drink so much water in the day 3-4 lits and one lit of milk so day time wee is normal its the first one of the day thats the hunny mummy one

good luck


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

nico67 said:


> me neither and i test tomorrow
> 
> oh one weird one my morning wee smells like suggar puffs (i dont eat sugar puffs ) i drink so much water in the day 3-4 lits and one lit of milk so day time wee is normal its the first one of the day thats the hunny mummy one


 That's not a symptom they mention in the books!  Hun

Axxxxxx


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi ladies

i am reading your thread i test Friday and its driving me MADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Nico just wanted to say I had a natural PG 10 years ago sadly I miscarried a few weeks on 
but wanted to let you know the big thing that made me do a PG test was my wee smelt really funny like sugar puffs ha ha seriously its not the wee that smells but when you are PG your sense of smell is very 
acute - so pray thats a good sign for you hun

Unfortunatly form me my AF is due to arrive any second I can feel it no other sypmtons only AF  
Good luck to everyone else  & praying you all get BFPs

Teresa
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

Just wanted to say that I've been doing this board for a while now and there's been lots of ladies who have got BFPs with no symptoms at all.......not even sugar puff wee 

Fingers crossed for all of you especially Nico for tomorrow  

Any news from Catt today......hope it was good hun  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats GRrrrrrrrrrEEEEaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt  theres the sugar puffs again


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Nico - I have a week to go until I test and haven't had any symptoms either.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the  is here for me


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh no Saila - hopefully not! that ol'   always turns up when we don't want her!

Nico - wishing you luck for testing today    

Schmoo x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Saila -  I hope that's not the case hun, but if it is then please do take some time to recover emotionally before doing anything else.

Keep us posted.

Axxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup she is definately here  

I have phoned consultant and am ringing back tomorrow.

I'm hoping to have my IVF date brought forward to November/December and depending on how much weight I shed we might have a private go of IUI in the September.

I am still going to check in on you ladies!!


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Saila - So sorry my sweet, take care of yourself, and good luck with moving the IVF forward.

Schmoo x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

so look out for no symptoms and suggar puff wee    

my levels are 203  could be twins

all my love 
nicola


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

congratulations Nico, I will be sniffing my wee as of tomorrow   hee hee.  Take care sweetheart, enjoy the next 8 months

Schmoo x


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I've just has a positive confirmed too 216 and no symptoms

dawn


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations girls!!  

Wonderful news!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Girls that's great news! 

Saila - I feel for you hun 

Axxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrates Nico67 and Newday    

Salia -   Sorry to hear

Well this seems to be a lucky symptom free thread so I will join too.Testing 23rd no symptoms at all apart from medicated ones which dont count.

Shaz xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shaz welcome to the no symptoms

I still dont have any at all but i did have the pleasure of peeing on a stick yesterday and it went blue in a second it was the best feeling.

Things I did and did not do on my 2ww

did not do anything for 5 days , just sat and drank water and went to the loo
showered only no baths
no sex
wached very early episodes of Dallas
wore orange knickers for the whole time i was on TX (bought 20 pairs the day i started)    

medication
1x Gestone jab (ouch) 
2x clexane jabs (bee stings)
baby asperin 
4 x 1/2 a pill of etherdrine every 6 hours aday

Still on all the jabs and asperin and now the lovely Botty Bullets 2x aday 

I have one symtom today and ite "JOY"

good luck to you all

nico


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello to all!

Guess what?  BFP!    

I started this thread and so can I just say to everyone - you can get a BFP and have had no symptoms! So please hang in there.

Love to everyone

Cat


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

oh congratulations, makes me feel so much better, as i still haven't had any symptoms apart from yesterday an aching left boob.

Hope you have a wonderful, healthy and uneventful next 8 months.



Schmoo x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

well done  enjoy your dayits a wonderful feeling ...           

dont for get to make a fuss of your DH


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yahoo congrates  

It a great sign for those with no signs    

Schmoo - you hanging in there  

Good luck to everybody    

Shaz xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Shaz - just about   

you?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Schmoo - How weird I've had stabbing pains in my left boob but nothing in my right??!   

This is definately a lucky thread, it seems May/June are lucky months there have been loads of BFP's just hope there's room for a few more! 

Axxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mandy - Hopefully it's a good sign - when do you test, is it the 20th? Cus that's when I test too, and it's my 6th wedding anniversary that day too.

Here's to more BFP's.

Schmoo x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah 20th Hun, I'll look out for you on that morning! 

Surely there's room for just a few more BFP's! There's a few of us left to test who I'd really like to see get BFP's   

Axxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya lucky ladies  

Been reading this thread for a day or 2 and it's finally got to me! May I join you please?  

I started off so calm and determined - not for me the frantic knicker checking every time I went to the loo (which is an awful lot given how much water I'm drinking!). Who did I think I was kidding?!  

This is my 1st IVF and there's definitely nothing like it for messin with your head!

I've really had nothing at all - no spotting, no aches & pains, no sore (.)(.). I had e/t last Sat (CARE Manchester) and am not due to test till 25th (they said 15d from e/t to ensure all hcg gone from trigger injection). It's a long wait.

I have been very, very lucky in that my understanding boss (male) has given me the whole month off - right from Day 1 of meds. It's been a great help and I know that, even if we're not lucky this time, I'll be able to feel I did everything possible. There's 2 sides to this being in the house all day though! Think those last days are gonna be agony!

All the BFP news on here has really given me hope though, so thanks all.   to all those who have had theirs, and lots of    to those still waiting, like me.

Not forgetting Saila - so sorry hun, but keep at it. Lots of    for the future and   for now

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
huge congrats to those with their BFPS and  to those who need them.

I've changed from symptom free to as of yesterday (well actually it was Wednesday evening) starting with pre-AF signs - AF aches, backache, dull hair, dreams, heavy legs.  

 everyone xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Flowerpot you're not alone hun, I've had very slight AF pains for a few days and my legs are aching like mad (although that's not something I normally get) so I wouldn't like to say what's going on.  It's doing my head in now though I know that! 

 to everyone reading this

Axxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

((((((( morning ))))))))

Just wondered how the no symptom girls are getting on and just to let you know my hcg levels have gone up to 408 still on lots of meds and still have no symptoms

good luck for any one testing this week 

Nico


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Nico

I am so pleased for you hun, your BFP has got me through the last few days with sanity still in tact!   I've still got nothing to speak of really!  I've got some very mild AF pains first thing in morning and last thing at night (although haven't even had them today  ) a bit of a funny taste in my mouth (like fillings), been doing more loo trips in night and that's it!  Nothing else at all (.)(.) are trouble-freem, no sickness or even queasyness nothing at all!

I'm hoping to follow in your footsteps but wouldn't like to say at this stage!

Take care

Axxxxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I can echo that mine have gone up to 582 and I still have NO symptoms 

Dawn


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Dawn - Good, good, good!! I'm very pleased to hear you're still symptom free! 

 hun on a fab result! 

Axxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

MandyB1971 - that sounds very promising! me thinks you might be a positive on weds   

The only symptoms i have had is slight af cramps yesterday, but none today so far.

Good luck ladies, not long to go  

schmoo x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope so Schmoo for both of us hun! 

Trouble is you daren't build your hopes up so then you start thinking well did I just drink something that left a funny taste in my mouth!  I haven't got it this morning but then I've been sneezing since 6am so couldn't even taste my brekkie cos all senses are blocked up!   I dunno, could go either way couldn't it hun?

Sending you loads and loads of     

Axxxxxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

Nico and Newday - so pleased to hear your levels are climbing,still no symptoms maybe they will just hit one morning  

Mandy - funny you should say about the metal taste I had that today while driving to meet friends for lunch then I though I was going to be sick.Good signs maybe Good luck for wednesday testing    

Schmoo - hang in there not long to go 2nd week always does my head in  

Well me few af pains or could be wind but zero,nada,zilch, nothing and of course the one off metal taste that hasnt returned  

Keep   ladies thinking about everyone of you and wishing you all the best. XX

Shaz xx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Just wanted to say best of luck to all of you on this thread,guess its not my time .Thankyou all so much for your support its been invaluable,and I WILL BE BACK!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gogo

Why do you say it's not your time?  You're not testing until 21st hun a lot can change between now and then and some brown spotting really doesn't signal the end! Try to stay  hun.

Axxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

gogo - think P.U.P.O. - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise.  Keep your chin up, and chase those negative thoughts away, watch a comedy or film to distract you.

S x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's good advice Schmoo! We're watching F1 so that's 2+ hours of distraction and then it's nearly bedtime!   Another day over with!

Axxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls  I sky +  lots of rubbish for my 2ww it really helps get through the afternoon and remember i wore orange knickers every day (not the same ones)

I also wake up[ so so ealy at the mo aboy 4.15 every day and come down and wach rubbish on the telly then as well.

I hope  the no symptoms keep up

I still dont have any  having more bloods done tomorrow to make sure my levels are going up up up 

newday  how are you feelin  xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

I hope you don't mind me popping my head in but Ive been following this thread for a day or so hoping I might get the odd symptom but other than a mild AF pain occasionally and sore (.)(.) which I put down to the horrid bum bullets I am symptom free.  So here I am  

It's very positive seeing the BFP so let hope eh  

Sarah xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome to the no symptom club Sarah! 

Well, another day done and apart from a dry mouth with a bit of a funny taste and quite bad stomach ache over the last hour I've still nothing.  I so hope this stomach ache isn't AF about to show her ugly face! 

Axxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

A,  Keep trying to give you lucky 7 bubbles for some luck but I don't seem to be able yo blow them for you


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No Hun, I've got maximum number of bubbles! I'm gonna get someone in Admin to knock them down to 7777 tomorrow or tuesday but don't want to do it too soon or someone will blow them up again and I'll have too many!   Thanks for the thought though hun..

Axxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to keep my bubbles at 777 for maximum luck. I can't face another BFN result


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Me neither hun... I've allowed myself to believe it'll be a BFP all the way through and now I'm scared to death cos if it's a BFN on wednesday I'll be crushed.  Still no going back now we've got to face whatever it is.

Axxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Loads of luck to everyone here........seen lots of ladies get BFPs with no symptoms at all 

Here's the link to the 2ww Testers thread if anyone hasn't seen it yet.......you're all very welcome to join the others waiting and chatting there too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97350.165

Huge luck and 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

A - that is how I have been feeling, and I am sooooo worried about weds  , cause at the moment we are still PUPO.

Welcome Sarahcutekitten, hope this is a good thread for you too  

schmoo x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope your all bearing up ok ladies 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Flowerpot, hi  

How are you feeling today? I bet you are so nervous about tomorrow   .  
I just wanted to say Good luck 

Sarah x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies  

Well I'm still pretty much symptom free - its agonizing isn't it! I get the odd twinge but that could be down to so many other things, that I'm completely discounting it, or I'd drive myself even more   than I already am!

Gogo - the secret is definitely to try and keep yourself occupied with easy things. I've watched nearly the whole boxed set of Sex & The City (again!) and I have Desperate Housewives Series 1 to go onto, then The West Wing after that. If I do get a BFP, think it'll be born with an American accent!!

Today, I'm going out for a nice lunch with 2 of my friends. Tomorrow I have to take my car in for a service and Wednesday, the Sky man is coming as my Sky+ is playing up (that was a bit of a trauma given the amount of use it's had lately!!) It's all trivia but you've gotta keep at it. Sending you loads of     Gogo - you can do it!

Oh Flowerpot, my fellow CARE Manchester girl. Wishing you heaps of luck and sticky vibes for tomorrow.  I've a week to go yet..aaaaah!

Sarah - welcome to the club, hun. Keep strong and positive

Baby dust to all



Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all    

Sarah - welcome to the club  

Flowerpot -good luck for tomorrow  

Mandy and Schmoo - next day for you guys    

Well any little symptoms I had which weren't much (all Med related I reckon) have gone even my Progynova sore (.)(.) no niggles no nothing   I have decided I cant keep stressing about it because its not doing me or the babies any good. So I'm leaving it all up to mother nature now and what will be will be.  

Thinking about all of us symptoms free ladies and sending  

Shaz xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls 
Can well relate to keep the mind occupied. we've watched the whole boxset (3 series) of Shameless this week plus caught up on our sky+ like Prison Break etc!!



xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck flower pot , and remeber no symtoms is good it was for me and i hope it is for you


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone  
            Have been reading through this thread and its so reassuring to hear from others with no symptoms.
My 2 ww is nearly a 3ww (20 days to be exact). Not testing until 27th, so frustrated. Had last pessary last night and now just trying to stay positive. I hope my summer holiday lasts as long as this waiting game!!  
A huge congratulations to all those with  
My heart goes out to those who have not been lucky this time round.
Fingers crossed for all those in waiting and stay focused that no signs is good signs.
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Nic Nac.  My no symptoms turned into AF pains and backache last Wednesday but still hanging on, one more sleep! 
xxx


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

I hvae got everything crossed for you Flowerpot  
Good luck and stay focused on your maybies, they need you  
Nic xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Nic - blew your bubbles upto 7 as its good luck to end in a 7 xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck Flowerpot & Nic Nac - sending you lots of positive vibes  

  
  
  
  
  

S x


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

It seems that a few of you are testing tomorrow.  So just wanted to wish you lots of luck.  I am testing Friday.  Agony isn't it!?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck flowerpot and nic nac

I hope your dreams come true and that we have a very lucky thred going here

lots of love 

nico


----------



## millyJJ (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

I've ben reading your thread avidly, as I only have mild AF pains from about day 5 and slightly tender (.)(.) from about day 7-10 which then disappeared and convinced me it hadn't worked.
Yesterday was test day, and I got a very faint line on a text that had an expiry date a few months ago - this morning clearblue digital said that magic word in under a minute.

Best wishes to flowerpot and nicnac for today


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

MillyJJ - ^Congrats^ hun on your  I'm hoping to join the ranks of the symptom free BFP'ers tomorrow! 

Well Done Hun    

Axxxx


----------



## millyJJ (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy - I really can't belive it - i hope you have the same good news tomorrow


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

A big congratulations MillyJJ on your   , that is so wonderful.
Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes, roll on next Wed.
Good luck and Fingers crossed to everyone testing today


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nic nac thought you were testing this week ? what is your test date?  I feel very sick today i hope every thing is ok each day is one step further i just can not wait to get the first 12 weeks over with so i can enjoy my pregmnancy for real , I am living every day in dred, but my levels are going up up up so should have a scan next week to see if all is well and how many little dots are in there xx

nico


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Nico,
      Im sure everything will be fine. Try not to panic, your babies are just growing and your body adapting. Enjoy the sickness, its all part of the joy of being a mummy.   Keep your chin up sweetie
I dont test until the 27th and am already round the bend. Positive and focused but demented too. You lot really keep me sane (ish).
Its great being able to come on and know that there are people who understand.
We have not told our families that we are going through treatment as we could not face the added expectation so youi have all been a great support. Thanks you to everyone xx


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

I feel so gutted. Have just been to the loo and have brown discharge. I am shaking and crying, feel like period is just around the corner. Tummy feels periody


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Nic Nac

Please don't worry Chick, it's so early on it means nothing!  You still have 8 more days to go it could easily be caused by the Cyclogest or Implantation so don't worry hunny. 

Cyclogest can commonly cause bleeding because it thickens the lining and can cause some breakaway bleeding.

If I were you I'd give your clinic a call they may increase your dose of Cyclogest.

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Amanda but i stopped cyclogest on Sunday. So worried but battling to stay positive xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd give them a call hun and see what they say, it's what they're there for so don't worry about nagging them! 

Sending you some    I hope this turns out to be needless worry.

Axxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Oh Nic Nac

We're all here with you, hun. It must be worrying, but I'd definitely call your clinic and see what they stay. Hang in there kitten!  

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Amanda - cycle buddy - wishing you tons of luck for testing tomorrow, let's hope this is a lucky thread for both of us.

     
     

Have to say i am bricking it with the thought of doing the test tomorrow, cause at the moment i a still PUPO!

Will let you know what happens

Schmoo x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Schmoo

Loads of luck for tomorrow hun

 

Everything crossed for you and Mandy

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Schmoo

I am just the same hun, this time rather than being tempted to test early, I don't want to do it at all cos I feel positive at mo and it could all come crashing down round my ears! 

Sending you lots and lots of      for tomorrow Schmoo I'll be looking out for your BFP!   

Axxxxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

right back at cha!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well hello there ladies!!

Just wanted to but my nose in and say congrats on all the   

And to wish flowerpot, mandyb1971, sarah and mother hen all the very very best of luck      

really am loving this oh so positive thread!!!! 
                                      sam xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mandy and Schmoo - sending lot and lots of        
for today GOODLUCK 

Ill be checking in too see those      

Shaz xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Schmoo, I'm up with a sneezing fit desperate for a wee but can't have one til DH gets up!! 

Just wanted to nip on and wish you  for today hunny, I hope you're sleeping better than me! 

             

Take care hun

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

Good luck to all you testing today and thank you for your support.
Im afraid im out this time, AF arrived with avengance. Better luck next time as we cant afford any further treatments. Totally gutted but thinking positive thoughts for all you lovely ladies 
Nic xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Was a BFN for me too    , that was our last go, so have to look at doing something with the rest of our lives instead of bringing up a child  

Good luck to the other 2ww's 

Schmoo x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Nic, Schmoo so sorry about your sad news. My AF turned up yesterday, 5 days early    Take care of yourselves and    to you both.

Sarah xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

BFN for me too.... 

Take care of yourselves here's a  for all of us who had BFN's in last couple of days.

Axxxxx


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

Schmoo, Amanda and Sarah i am heart broken for you. I can completely empathise with your pain and distress.
I am absolutely gutted and angry that it has not worked. Hospital said i have to test on Sunday even though the outcome is already blatantly obvious, feels like rubbing salt into the already wide open wound. We will then arrange review appt and as i say, we can only afford 1 more treatment. 
Good luck for a future of happiness, whatever road you may find youreslf travelling. God bless you and give you strength
Nic xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Oh, lovely ladies I'm so sorry. 

Mandy, Schmoo, Nic Nac & Sarah you have all helped the rest of us a lot by your posts and I'm so sorry you didn't get your dreams this time round.   

Take a little time out and look after yourselves and your DHs/DPs. For those of you continuing with tx, hang in there. If you're not, wishing you fresh dreams and lots of love and happiness.



Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Amanda, Schmoo, Sarah and NicNac - Im so, so sorry to hear your news today hunnies, im so devastated for you all. Were all here if you need to chat       .

Love Leanne x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BFN here too 

 to all those who got a BFN. wishing everyone else good luck xxx


----------



## Nic Nac (Jun 8, 2007)

My thoughts are with you Flowerpot, Maybe we will meet on our next journey. Take care of yourself sweetie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

(btw honey - your signature says july instead of june) I'm sure I will see you back here.  xxx


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Sorry for butting in but I'm so sorry for all you who tested BFN.  I test on Friday and I too have no symptoms.  This is my first time and it's so very hard.

Your tread has encouraged me... though I'm so very sorry for those whom it hasn't worked. ... This is torture


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Allyjo  Hang on in there xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Allyjo  

Good luck for Friday hun.   

I've sent you some bubbles. Lucky 7.  

Trish x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Ladies  

Mandy,Schmoo,Nic Nac,Sarah and Flowerpot without your support I would not have made it this far and I am devasted you all didnt get your wish,think I will be joining you on sat.

allyjo - Hi and welcome I test Saturday and have no symptoms Good luck for Friday   

Shaz xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls 

I too am so sorry for the news  over the last few days , i hope you all dont give your selfs a hard time , god knows i did when my other tx faild. make sure you give your self time to be sad and dont forget your DH is suffering too (i got that wrong too) i really took it out on him last year.

make sure you dont have your follow up appointment too soon , and take a list of questions with you that you need to know , i wanted to jump back on but in the the end waited a year to find the right clinic and have more test done and get my self mentaly ready for the next ride on this horrid merry go round  of IF.

on the argc clinic support board there is a list of follow up questions  that may help you get more out of your next TX.

Sending you lots of love and please dont give up 

Nico
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Shaz - wishing you tons of  I am going to be looking out for your BFP

    

xxxxx


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello everyone     This morning. Have arranged an appointment for review in 5 weeks time.  see what happens but I'm thinking FET.  

Cluching at straws but if my AF doesn't come by Sun/Mon may do another test. I've a few cramps but nothing else much.

SHAZ: Wishing you better luck than me..


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your result 
Shaz wishing you luck
L xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

allyjo

So sorry to hear your news.    You and your DH wrap yourselves in a little love bubble for a while and take good care of each other.

Hang in there and hope you get some positives out of your review meeting.

Sending you lots of    

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Allyjo   Thinking of you honey xxx

Goodluck to the rest of you  

xxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Well, we've been and gone and done it! Tested this morning and a very definite  !!

Can't quite believe it's real. Someone pinch me, I must be dreaming!!

             

I never had any symptoms at all throughout my   (still haven't) so hope that gives you all something positive to hang onto in those long days.

Love and luck to all



Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Mother Hen on your 
Enjoy every moment of it. Its an amazing feeling from start to finish.  

Trish


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mother Hen - I've posted on our CARE board - wooo-hooo  Huge congratulations 
xxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

MotherHen that is wonderful news    Congratulations.

I am so sorry for lack of posts but I started bleeding on day nine and have been a bit down in the dumps for the last week.  The bleeding was medium/heavy for 7 days, until yesterday infact, which was actually test day.  I have been drinking wine, lifting and was even stripping wall paper from our hallway ceiling yestarday.  For some strange reason my DH suggested that I do a HPT just so we could put or minds at rest and to our utter amazement it said Pregnant!  I did another test this morning and it still says pregnant!  I am obviously over the moon but I am just so worried as to why I was bleeding and if I might lose these babies/baby. 
For now though I will enjoy the knowledge that I am pregnant   and symptom free again!

Bye for now 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS motherhen    and sarah... really hope everything is o.k and that ur   stays as just that   would be very interested to know what the bleeding was all about?!   a friend had it too but never got an answer as to why... her little girl is now 5  

I love this thread it's been so positive... feeling a little sad that i have killer (.)(.) and a ditzy forgetfull head and shoulder pain now... i want to join the no symptoms group it seems to be v lucky  i'm going nut's ladies.... really don't know what to make of this cycle at all, had no lh surge according to opk's and have been having very different symptoms to what i normally get with af but at the same time yesterday i had back ache and tummy pains and today like a pin prick pain just under my belly button slightly to the right?!?! 

i'm sorry i know this is no symptom thread but was hoping u could send some of ur    luck my way 

                                          thanx girls sam xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

mother hen  well done   

keep the faith the rest of you i had no symptoms      

xxxxxxx  i do now duke of puke


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Nico

Just worked something out - is your 40th on 29th Sep? Mine is on 30th Sep!!! I could have got that wrong - my head is all over the place since got our BFP this morning!!

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Congratulations Mother Hen!  I tested yesterday and I too have no symptoms.  This is my first donor egg cycle after rather disastrous time with my own eggs starting at ripe old age of 40.  (.)(.) are totally normal, if not slightly smaller (and not big anyway), stomach flat as a pancake (possibly lost weight because of worrying), do not feel sick, do not feel tired, am not weeing more than usual, am not particularly hungry.

I suppose the only things I could say I possibly have had are slightly stitch like twangs in groin, left side of lower stomach, very slight muzzy head and sneezing (weird one that but had that on my first ivf which was chemical and have heard other people mention it).  When I had an ectopic my HCG was actually low, only 75 on test day, but I fet hugely dizzy....

Anyway thought I'd join the no symptom thread.  I have to have an blood test on weds, results on thurs, and of course am worrying about that now.  Don't want to be kicked in the teeth again.....be kind Mother Nature.

love

Druzy xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Druzy Hope your levels are nice and high this week

Yes mother he my birthday is the 29th well done i would never have worked that one out how are you feeling? i am in for more bloods today my clinic tgest hcg every 48 hours and mine have been doubling nicely i should have my 6 week scan this week and may have to have IVIG again i hope not as we just can not afford it its £1600 and we have spent over 12K on this TX already .

good luck to you all 

nico


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all

Am feeling fine (apart from knackered). Was so exhausted last night after our roller coaster day and our BFP that I went to bed at 8.30 and fell fast asleep - unfortunately, I'd forgot to do my Cyclogest pessary and woke up in a panic at 5am!   (Up at 5am again - we were up at 5am yesterday doing our test!). 

Couldn't get hold of clinic till 8am so decided to use it then, which turned out to be the right answer. I have to do 2 today and they said eveything should be fine. Did another test this am though, just to be sure!! All is well.

Good luck with your scan Nico and with your blood test Druzy

'Bye for now

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Appleton79

The 2ww is total torture - as you know.  In fact it's all torture.  Just to say that its correct that they bast you 36 hours after the HCG injection.  The pain you felt on Weds, although like an ovulation pain, was not necessarily that, it could just have been that you were feeling the largest follicles as they grow.  It feels the same, I know from all the IVFs I have had.  You didn't necessarily ovulate early, in fact unlikely as you had not even taken the HCG injection by then.  Even if you do ovulate earlier than the 36 hours when they baste, the eggs are around for fertilisation for at least a day or 2 I believe, they don't just disappear immediately after ovulation.

But I know, during the 2ww one goes over and over everything that happened and thinks of all the things that could have gone wrong - it is sheer and utter torture.  Also just to say I have tested positive but believe me I have no symptoms at all.  The only thing I had on 2ww around days 8,9,10 was mild stabbing (and I mean very mild) feelings from left to right to centre.  And to be honest I had similar pains on a negative cycle too.  I never ever believe anyone when they said you could get a bfp with no symptoms but I think I'm going to have to now.  My (.)(.) are normal, my stomach flatter, I do not feel sick.

I went for my blood test today (14 days post ET) and will get results tomorrow - I will be really shocked if the HCG levels are high enough, I just feel to normal, and so hope I don't get a kick in the teeth.  I had a tiny amount of bleeding brownish with 1 red bit on monday night but it has stopped.  I lay in bed all day yesterday clutching an amethyst crystal!!

Druzy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Karen

Firstly, sorry for not replying to your PM 

I'm a little unclear to what you mean by Wednesday you knew you ovulated ?  Do you mean the Wednesday before you had the HCG injection or the Wednesday after you had the HCG injection ?  Either way, I wouldn't have thought you would've ovulated that early before HCG injection...and if you had the HCG injection on Thursday morning then you would've ovulated well before the following Wednesday.

As Druzy says, you would usually ovulate around 36 hours following the HCG injection so I wouldn't worry about ovulating too early, it's highly unlikely  I always start to get all sorts of aches, pains and twinges from around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse until I actually ovulate on cd14/15, so wasn't ovulation but your ovaries gearing up to pop the follicle(s)...all those hormones pumping out of your ovaries, more follicles than if ttc naturally with no drugs...that can all go to make your poor little ovaries more sensitive.

An egg can survive for around 12-24 hours after its released (sorry Druzy, its not quite as long as 2 days unfortunately)...but it sounds like your clinic have timed your basting fine...they're the experts after all.  Sperm can live for about 3-5 days so should be plenty there for when you ovulate at approx same time as basting.

Following ovulation, your ovaries are still producing hormones (progesterone) so can still feel sensitive and again, I've always experienced all sorts of wierd and wonderful symptoms right the way through 2ww...same on months I've conceived as all those I've not.

Hang in there and try not to over analyse everything as it will drive you insane 

Good luck & stay positive  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just up date you I had a symptom free 2ww and apart from feeling sick 1 or 2 days nothing at all and i had a scan today and i am having twins  i am in shock but please dont give up hope all of you 

xx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

congratulations Nico - that's amazing.  Have you got any symptoms now?  How many weeks are you?

love Druzy x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

drusy  i am six weeks and still no symptoms my (.) (.) are the same not even tender and they are 34f now i hope they stay that way , i have had a few days off feeling a bit sick  and by the end of the day i need to undo my jeans (thats not the pregnancy )       i do get hungry and tent to eat small meals and snack an rice cakes and hummous in between .  my smell is total on allert i keep sniffing every thing .

Its early days so taking day by day slowley , i am lucky as we own our own hair salon and i worked reception I dont have to work at the moment i want to get through the first 12 weeks .

lots of luck


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Nico, my birthday buddy....twins, that's fantastic hun! Bet you're in shock..again!   

Glad you can take it easy as I think that's a really good idea. I've gone back to work today and I'm knackered now. I have a very flexible boss though, so I should be OK and can slow down from my usual hectic work pace. Only got 10 working days to do though, then off to Italy for 10 days, with scans before and after we go away. Will feel better after that first scan!

Lovely ladies worrying on your 2WW - do try not to analyse everything. I know it is so hard, but there's time for analysis afterwards if you're not lucky...which fingers crossed won't be the case. I too had no symptoms at all. The best thing you can do now is focus all your energy on keeping calm, rested and as positive as possible.    I got a hypnotherapy CD (specially for fertility) off the internet. It's a bit weird at first, but I'd recommend it.

Karen - I do understand why you might feel a bit anxious. Are you at Liverpool Women's? I had IUI with them and didn't really take to the clinic personally, although I know lots of people from this site who've had positive results with them, so I know they can do it. Do try not to worry just yet...give all your effort to taking care of yourself right now. 

However, if you don't get your dream this time, might be worth a chat with the clinic about how they can improve...it's very important that you feel confident in them when you're going through all this.  Sending you  and  

Take care all 

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

appleton79 said:


> minxy,
> thanks for the good advice i had the pains on the tuesday the day before i gave myself the hcg i usually feel ovulation every month and thats the only pain i felt which was the day before my hcg
> my follicels was 15mm 13mm 10mm on the monday ,and had the hcg on the wednesday so do you think its to early for imlantation ?


If you had basting on Friday, same day you ovulated, then today would be approx 6dpo (days past ovulation). Embies only start to implant once they've reached blastocyst stage at 5 days, usually about 24 hours after reaching blastocyst so about 6dpo. Implantation happens anywhere between 5-12dpo so as you're 6dpo today, they would be at the right stage for implanting now.

Check out www.visembryo.com

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its all gone quiet on here but im on 6dpt with 5 day old blasts so embies would be 11 days old  
I have had a medicated fet and dont have any symptoms   no sore boobs,a/f pains i had heavy legs late last night like a/f was coming but no a/f pains   i have stupidly tested with 10mui tests and BFN    my official test date is thurs 19th which would be 10dpt   

i wonder if Minxy is there as she is an expert do you think this is a true bfn ..honest answers please


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Paris - first of all      naughty girl for testing SO early, it's no wonder you got a bfn. 

Even your 'official' test day seems a bit early to me - I've just done a med FET cycle and I was told to test on day 14, I tested on day 13 and there was a line but it was very hard to see. I did get a bfp but no way would I have seen an line on day 10, let alone on day 6 like you are today.

Day 6 is still really early for symptoms too, blasts or otherwise, you need to give yourself a bit more time, matey. I'm 5 wks tomorrow and I still don't have any!

GOOD LUCK! (  put the pee sticks away!)
B xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks B  

Congratulations BTW  

Will keep you posted


----------



## Tweeter (Feb 6, 2007)

Hia

I've come over from the Reprofit thread. I'm on my 2ww, i had 2 8 cell grade 1 embies put back on Friday. I've had a headache for 2 days and constantly need the loo and occasionally feel dizzy. I'm weepy all of the time, is it too early for symptoms or is it the meds?

Completely fed up Tweeter


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Tweeter,

Congratulations on your embies - what day was transfer, as that will help with answering your question.  What I have found with 2ww is to try and not look for any symptoms as they could be med related, and it makes you go mad with symptom watching  , but they do sound promising  

Keep your chin up and think P.U.P.O. Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise.

Take care

Schmoo x


----------



## Tweeter (Feb 6, 2007)

Schmoo

Thanks. I had transfer done on day 3 and i have just found out that 4 went on to blast stage and were frozen. I think i am going    I will try P.U.P.O

Tweeter x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tweeter 

I agree with Schmoo but they all sound promising as by sunday they would of been blast stage and from then onwards they start to hatch and implant


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

bg2007-i had lines at 10 days past ec and went onto a bfp 14 days past ec.it can happen,well it did to me,must be a weirdo  

hayley


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hiya girls.....

Just wanted to say it's cd18 for me and so far no symptoms at all!! but this thread has been so   b4 that i'm taking it as a good thing!  

                                                  Sam xxx


----------

